# No Kitchen /  New Kitchen



## sandyut (Jun 10, 2020)

we started a home renovation last week...yesterday the kitchen sink had to be pulled for the last of the demo...  Might not be cookin much for a month.  Washing dishes and being sanitary while doing this in the bathroom sink blows.  New redone kitchen should be cool tho,  we are ripping down to the studs, removing walls, gas line needs work, electrical needs bunch f work etc.  

It will be worth it, but the in between times are just strange.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 10, 2020)

Yeah, the new one will be so worth it!

When we were flooded by Florence, we were living in a room over our garage for 6 months, and without a kitchen for that time ... just the over-range microwave.  No fun but loved the new kitchen ... eventually


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 10, 2020)

I feel your pain. We've been remodeling room by room for the last 2 years. Thank God I started with the kitchen! Good luck the end result will be rewarding


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 10, 2020)

Paper plates Sandy, Chinet, the thick ones sold at Costco. Kitchen and bathroom remos were my bread and butter. The only problem with doing it yourself is you won't have anyone to hate. RAY


----------



## sandyut (Jun 10, 2020)

TNJAKE
 funny we did our three bathrooms first...I think that was worse.  but time will tell.

we have a mini fridge and microwave in my office and a camp stove in the kitchen.  the prep and dishes such enough we are transitioning to sandwiches and take out.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> he only problem with doing it yourself is you won't have anyone to hate.


LMAO!  we have a guy.  this is not something I would attempt.  he is super nice and has a solid crew.  live about two blocks away too.  great guy!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 10, 2020)

Gives you an excuse to grill and smoke more. Right now the grill and smoker will be your best friend! Use a much disposable crap as possible. Redneck it up and hook up one of those plastic utility garage sinks to a garden hose in your yard to wash what you have to. Just make sure you leave enough room in the mini fridge for beer. Don't want to get dehydrated!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 10, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Redneck it up and hook up one of those plastic utility garage sinks to a garden hose in your yard to wash what you have to.


I hadnt thought of this!  love it.  shopping for this now!  



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Just make sure you leave enough room in the mini fridge for beer. Don't want to get dehydrated!


we are not going without beer and bourbon!  its too much to take without these.!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 10, 2020)

Your gonna love that new kitchen......we are starting some renovations as well. Fortunately we dont have any walls to tear out.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 10, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Fortunately we dont have any walls to tear out.


so far all of our renovations required tear down to the studs...  the bathrooms turned out real nice and the kitchen should as well.  But the mess factor of starting over with new walls is rediculous.

cant wait for a new range and refer!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 10, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I hadnt thought of this!  love it.  shopping for this now!
> 
> 
> we are not going without beer and bourbon!  its too much to take without these.!



Sorry on a different topic meant to tell you our Kroger's has choice packers for $2.99 lb this week. Not sure if yours does but worth checking it out!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 10, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Kroger's has choice packers for $2.99 lb this week. Not sure if yours does but worth checking it out!


Not this week here :(


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jun 10, 2020)

Yep. $2.99 here. Was $5.49. Also $3.99 large p&d shrimps. Looks like another trip into Krovids.


----------



## gary s (Jun 10, 2020)

Cool    Pics when it's done   or while it's being done

Gary


----------



## zwiller (Jun 10, 2020)

I am one of the guys that actually thinks going to studs is not just better but faster because it's easier to wire, plumb, etc.  Lots of ways to mitigate the mess, duct tape seal room with plastic sheet, cover vents, enter from outside only.  Ours is outdated but wife is not going for it.  3rd time is NOT the charm  

Lots of good ideas so far but yes setup a makeshift kitchen area complete as much as you can, grill, eat out, eat outside, and enjoy.  There are usually some good memories in that stuff.  Best of luck!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 10, 2020)

zwiller said:


> I am one of the guys that actually thinks going to studs is not just better but faster because it's easier to wire, plumb, etc.


our contractor does this in nearly all circumstances.  I also feel it assures everyone about what is there and condition of all the utilities.



zwiller said:


> Lots of good ideas so far but yes setup a makeshift kitchen area complete as much as you can, grill, eat out, eat outside, and enjoy. There are usually some good memories in that stuff. Best of luck!



Hell yes!  the ideas help a lot, funny memories about lawn furniture in the house and such already.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 10, 2020)

Yup, I know how that feels! I went to the studs, removed a non-load bearing wall to open up the kitchen. Moved all appliances to new locations. Used the downstairs bathroom as a kitchen sink.

Before:







After:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2020)

Kitchens are fun when you're young enough to crawl around.
I did about 100 Kitchens in 10 years, but I only installed about a quarter of them.
I did build all of the cabinets.
Take your time, and enjoy it.

I wish I'd have had a Digital camera & a computer in those days.
I have photos in an album of most of those Kitchens, Vanities & Entertainment Centers, but They're hard to post. LOL

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 10, 2020)

Steve, that's beautiful!  I can't let my wife see this, I think you can figure out why.  LOL.  We just did our 3 bathrooms and 3 of the 4 bedrooms over the last 2 years, and it seemed never ending.
Hoping not to be doing the kitchen, ever.  

Sandy, you'll be loving the new Kitchen once it's done.

Mike


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 10, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I hadnt thought of this!  love it.  shopping for this now!
> 
> 
> we are not going without beer and bourbon!  its too much to take without these.!


You may like the redneck kitchen so much you won’t need the remodeled one :)


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Kitchens are fun when you're young enough to crawl around. I did about 100 Kitchens in 10 years, but I only installed about a quarter of them. I did build all of the cabinets. Take your time, and enjoy it.
> I wish I'd have had a Digital camera & a computer in those days. I have photos in an album of most of those Kitchens, Vanities & Entertainment Centers, but They're hard to post. LOL Bear




I hear you there John, it's a young man's game. I had a contractors license for 22 years and did everything but build the cabinets and the electrical work. I ran copper and sweated all my own fittings, installed tons of granite and marble counter tops, did all my own sheetrock, tape, texture and paint. Last year I had to pay $150 to get a new garbage disposal installed, getting old ain't for sissys. RAY


----------



## sandyut (Jun 10, 2020)

when we first bought the house it had purple framika...not sure how you spell that...oh well.  we replaced the counters a long time ago, but now switching off all browns to white, greys and blacks.  In a month ill get pics up


----------



## sandyut (Jun 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> getting old ain't for sissys.


so true!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 10, 2020)

sandyut said:


> so true!



It do suck!


----------



## old sarge (Jun 10, 2020)

Been there, done that. Nearly 6 months of frying, grilling, boiling on the gas grill with 2 side burners.  And one lone electric skillet.  
	

		
			
		

		
	















	

		
			
		

		
	
Dishes in the bath tub.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2020)

old sarge said:


> Been there, done that. Nearly 6 months of frying, grilling, boiling on the gas grill with 2 side burners.  And one lone electric skillet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow--Lots of room & Counter Space, Sarge!!
Hickory??

Bear


----------



## old sarge (Jun 11, 2020)

Hickory all the way. My wife and I liked the variation in the wood; no two elements are even close to identical. It is very attractive.   Went with Kraftmade cabinets. Also had a new table made by Amish out of hickory. Expands to seat 12. Chairs are also hickory.   We do have a lot of space. I expanded the kitchen by 16 feet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2020)

old sarge said:


> Hickory all the way. My wife and I liked the variation in the wood; no two elements are even close to identical. It is very attractive.   Went with Kraftmade cabinets. Also had a new table made by Amish out of hickory. Expands to seat 12. Chairs are also hickory.   We do have a lot of space. I expanded the kitchen by 16 feet.




I only ever built 2 Hickory Kitchens:
I cut all the framing, and laid the framing of the whole kitchen out in my shop, and changed rails & stiles here & there, so I didn't end up with all dark in one cabinet & all light in another. Did the same thing with Drawer fronts & Door parts. So the dark & light was distributed all over the place.
Never had to do that with any other wood. That's how I knew what yours was made of.
They Loved it !!

Bear


----------



## old sarge (Jun 11, 2020)

Bear -  I think hickory is underrated when it comes to furniture.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 11, 2020)

Parents did theirs in hickory but they went with all light.  Huge upgrade up from 50's plywood.  Since we're talking shop...  SIL had her kitchen redone and I was truly impressed with the result.  Contractor had the cabinet shop make all her trim in same material and use same finish "recipe" as cabs.    Very slick.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2020)

old sarge said:


> Bear -  I think hickory is underrated when it comes to furniture.




Well, it's strange stuff that the color varies so much. Most people don't like it because of that.
I made the people get me some Pics of a Hickory cabinet first, because I didn't have any Hickory samples, to make sure they knew what it looked like. They did that, and they loved it.
Working with it, it's not one of the most stable woods I've worked with, but it's manageable.
I wouldn't want to work with it every day, but I used about 90% Red Oak, and most of that was "Natural Red Oak", just like my own kitchen.

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Jun 17, 2020)

seeing all the recent cooks is killing me.  I just cant see how maintain cleanliness and safe practices with only a small bathroom sink.  

made burgers, salmon burgers, bag salads, etc.  fast easy stuff.  

I think I have half a rack of baby backs with the membrane removed easy one a paper plate...  Really want to do a big cook tho...maybe in a month...just whinin and crying :)


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

Just wait man this will be you in about a month!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 17, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Just wait man this will be you in about a month!


thank brother - that helps!  inspection is today on the gas and electrical.  should pass and then see some more activity!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 17, 2020)

Did house remodels on last 2 houses. First one we did a lot of the work ourselves. And had contractors do what I knew to stay away from, but it can be challenging.

I am pretty handy at most everything except plumbing, dad had me as his helper for his side business of handyman.

Which is where I learned quite a bit, even plumbing, just never sank in I guess.

2nd house we had contractors do everything, like you said Ray getting old is NOT for the faint hearted. And we did it before we moved in....  

We still need to get the guest shower done but going to wait for that.

John


----------



## sandyut (Jun 17, 2020)

we have the professionals doing everything.  When we bought our house 15 years ago we were in a tight spot financially and could hardy afford the DIY simple stuff.  over time we have done a lot to the place.  bathrooms and kitchen - the pros can do.    I can do maintenance and repairs, but remodels - wouldn't even try.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2020)

sandyut said:


> thank brother - that helps!  inspection is today on the gas and electrical.  should pass and then see some more activity!




Good luck with the tests:
The last house we sold screwed us on the Septic inspection.
The night before the inspection was the tail end of a Big Hurricane, and we got 7 inches of rain in 18 hours. Then they said our Drain Field was saturated.
No Shit Shakespeare, we had to walk through ankle deep water to get to it.
We ended up having to dig a new Drain field & add some piping before we could have settlement. Cost $12,000.  We had lived there 15 years, and never had a back-up!!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 17, 2020)

A good dog is more then capable of doing the initial cleaning of your plates, but of course you'll still be responsible for the final wash and rinse. Good luck and enjoy your new kitchen.

Chris


----------



## sandyut (Jun 18, 2020)

Bearcarver
 I hear inspectors vary greatly in how fussy they are.  The one that came yesterday was there about 2 minutes and hardly looked at anything and gave us a passing grade.  we did near full gasline rebuild and all he had to say was part of the exterior pipe needed to be painted.  apparently thats a code here???  WTF cares about that, what about blowing up from a gas leak.  so what ever...  we are moving on and getting back to work on the kitchen.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 18, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I hear inspectors vary greatly in how fussy they are.


If they know the guy that did the work they know what to expect , and at some point don't really need to look at everything . If you screw them one time , it's bad forever . Oh ,, never set up inspections on Friday  . Lol .


----------



## sandyut (Jun 18, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> If they know the guy that did the work they know what to expect ,


maybe that was it.  I have to say we love our contractor and his subcontractor specialists are great!  Meticulous and on point.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 1, 2020)

kitchen floor tile was finished yesterday - minus the grout.  Cabinets are due next week.  Granite will be 10 days out from cabinets.  progress is good.

Other scope of this massive remodel: one of two gas fireplaces is installed and rock is about half done around it.  second fireplace rock should start going up this week and gas fireplace #2 is scheduled for end of next week.  pulling the carpet from basement and likely going to seal or stain and seal depending on the condition...I think its all stained with glue and crap - so still looking for options there.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 4, 2020)

well we are very close!  

Have counters, cabinets,  sink and water...  couple more days!  cant wait to COOK


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 4, 2020)

How exciting Sandy, you kids are about two months in now. Have you worked up any hatred for your contractor buddy yet? RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 4, 2020)

Dont forget to post some before and after pics! What you got planned for the first indoor cook Dave?


----------



## sandyut (Aug 4, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> hatred for your contractor buddy yet?


not at him, but the granite fabricator might need to be flamed.  they cut a slab wrong and we lost a bunch of time over that.

some hate for COVID (not new duh) but everything we had to order/buy online has taken forever...we replaced a few doors - still waiting on the last one...  it will have been almost 3 months...

the scope grew and was huge - all is all has gone as well as i expected - but after a few large renovations my expectations are lower now than years past. 

I am hopefully to fire up the smoker this weekend!! YES! can freakin wait.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 4, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Dont forget to post some before and after pics! What you got planned for the first indoor cook


for sure - first cook back...likely baby backs, or tritip, or beef ribs if I can find them.  honestly I would enjoy anything close to a normal meal with smoked meats!


----------



## sandyut (Aug 6, 2020)

ok, brace yourself.... the before pics are the pics are the real estate pics.  we didn't do much more till now. 

the after...speak for themselves - ignore the mess.  :)  We are so happy and blessed to be able to do this level of a project!  

the refer is still cooling...  But ill be back to cookin. smoking and postin shortly!  I cant wait!  that is my zen place that I have been denied for the duration

Before



























AFTER:


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 6, 2020)

Wow!  That transformation is amazing!  Completely different and spectacular.  Love the countertops and the flooring and cabinets.  Heck, love everything.  Enjoy!  I cannot let my Wife see any of these, or I'm in deep trouble, lol.
Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 6, 2020)

Wow bud that's super nice. Awesome


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 6, 2020)

Very very nice. Congrats. . .


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 7, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Wow!  ...  I cannot let my Wife see any of these, or I'm in deep trouble, lol.


Ditto here! Been looking at a new boat, and wife also jockeying for kitchen makeover ... quick, post some good boat pics too! Need equal time!
Seriously, nice work!


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 7, 2020)

Oh wow! Man that is nice.  I'd never get out of the kitchen.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 7, 2020)

Damn Dave that looks great man! They did a nice job. Nice appliances too you will enjoy those. Look forward to seeing some good cooks come out of there.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 7, 2020)

Very nice Dave! It's amazing how a new kitchen feels to work in.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 7, 2020)

thanks guys!  this has been something we wanted a long time.  been here 15 years and finally were able to go all in.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 7, 2020)

That looks awesome !!


----------



## forktender (Aug 7, 2020)

Fill 5 gallon bucket of hot water from a shower or the water heater and use rubber made  tubs as your sink. That way you can do dishes outside or in the garage on a table. Outside in the yard you can use the garden hose to rinse things. I take it that you aren't a camper. I'd take a kitchen remodel over a bathroom remodel any day. Seeing that it's much harder to live without a toilet than a sink. If your contractor takes more than a few days to a week to give you a temporary sink I'd find another contractor.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2020)

Awesome!!!
Plenty of room!!
And nothing like the ability to Grill indoors, with an overhead vent!!!
Could become the Steak Capital of the world !!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 7, 2020)

Sweet lookin' kitchen Dave!

Looks like it was worth it.

Like

John


----------



## sandyut (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks John!  it was.  home project kinda suck in the process, but when it works out its a big :)


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 8, 2020)

All's well that ends well Dave! A first class job resulting in a beautiful new kitchen, gorgeous cabinets and counter tops, congrats! RAY


----------



## sandyut (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks Ray!


----------

